# Complete rear label



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Right now am ordering/stocking 3 different labels for each size honey jar and was thinking it would be nice to get the nutritional info, crystalized honey note and baby botulism warning all in one label. Does anyone have a potential source for a label that might fit the bill here?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Betterbee offers a Nutrition label that can be customized somewhat:
http://www.betterbee.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=E64545AC70F44643B3D8A2887EC451FB

I'd suggest calling them to discuss your specifics.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Betterbee offers a Nutrition label that can be customized somewhat:
> http://www.betterbee.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=E64545AC70F44643B3D8A2887EC451FB
> 
> I'd suggest calling them to discuss your specifics.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

Try Lappes bee supply


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Do a little research on that before you do it. My understanding is that the FDA has just closed a comments period about a regulation that could change the requirements of the Nutrition label. There was a lengthy thread here just a week or so ago. Search "Added Sugar" and you will find it. You probably do not meet the threshold for being required to put a Nutrition Label on your honey, however, if you elect to put one on anyway, I assume it will need to be correct. Just didn't want you to order up a few years' worth of labels to have them all be bad by the time of your first harvest.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

psm1212 said:


> Do a little research on that before you do it. My understanding is that the FDA has just closed a comments period about a regulation that could change the requirements of the Nutrition label. There was a lengthy thread here just a week or so ago. Search "Added Sugar" and you will find it. You probably do not meet the threshold for being required to put a Nutrition Label on your honey, however, if you elect to put one on anyway, I assume it will need to be correct. Just didn't want you to order up a few years' worth of labels to have them all be bad by the time of your first harvest.


Good point! Thanks!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I had a graphic design artist work in the three types of labels into one. PM me and I'd be happy to share it with you.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Specialkayme said:


> I had a graphic design artist work in the three types of labels into one. PM me and I'd be happy to share it with you.


Will do! Thanks!


----------

